# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR 8.5] Tutoriel sur Crystal Report 8.5 ou documentation ?

## sperron

Bonjour,

Je dois concevoir plusieurs rapports avec Crystal Report et je ne trouve pas d'information  ce sujet. Quelqu'un pourrait me donner un lien ou de la docs ou exercices-corrigs quelconque afin que je me familiarise avec Crystal Report 8.5 avec SQL

Merci !!!!!    :8O:

----------


## sperron

Bon d'accord, personne n'a de documentation  me faire tlcharger.  J'ai trouv ceci : http://geo.maumet.free.fr/doc/doc.htm  mais pas trs labor, je cherche une documentation qui va un peu plus loins dans l'laboration d'tats.

Quelqu'un a quelque chose  ce sujet ?    ::lol::  

Merci !   ::wink::

----------


## L.nico

Bonjour,
je crois que la plupart des utilisateurs de Crystal Report se sont debrouills avec la doc technique (ou l'aide en ligne) de Crystal.
C'est vrai que c'est pas terrible, mais au moins tu es directement plong au _coeur du problme_ (Ca n'est pas une mtaphore  ::lol::  )
Bon courage pour la suite.

----------

